# doseage of prednisone



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi there, 

Was wondering what you think of the following doseage of drugs Ive been prescribed for my next cycle.

Ive recently discovered that I have antithyroid antibodies (615), and my clinic have agreed to put me on levothyroid for a few months to try to lower the tsh level, which was 3.5 .
Ive been told to take 10mg of prednisone daily  during the tx cycle to help with the immune system which appears to be overactive.

However, I notice that a lot of the ff girls take 25mg of the same drug daily for the same problem.
What would be the difference in the dose, is the higher dose better?

I understand that you are not in a position to suggest certain drugs to the ff members, and am simply looking for your opinion , as you are familiar with the workings of these drugs.


I have pof and have already had 2 failed attempts with donor eggs, so am getting desperate!! 


Many thanks,
Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Shelly,

Sorry but I don't know enough about the use of steroids in IVF protocols to comment on dosages. All I can say is that a 10mg dose of prednisone will have a dampening effect on the immune system, this is a dose that is used in the treatment of various diseases/illnesses. I'd suggest you speak to your clininc if you have concerns about your treatment and ask them which protocol they are following and what evidence they base this on.

Lots of   for this cycle
Maz x


----------

